# What e-call sounds do you think are best?



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have two tapes for the e-caller. One just sounds like a huge flock of geese but it sounds more like birds that are just getting up. The other sounds like less geese but there are more grunting and feeding sounds. I think one is a Lohman and the other is a JS. Have you guys seen a difference in the tape you use?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have the feeding flock tape, it seems to work pretty good. The ones that are a joke are the recording of Chamion snow goose callers blowing a flute style call, they sound like ####!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I run the JS tape 100% of the time. I leave the speaker at an upward angle and let it run, occasionally lowering the sound as the birds descend.

The other tape is a homemade version.

It's good to mix up the sounds so you have all pitches. I hear people say all the time that the "birds are immune to the Johnny Steward tape"....still works for me.


----------



## mike c (Feb 15, 2003)

I have a CD we recorded our selves. Its crisp and clear unlike the ones you can buy in the stores or order.

Took some work to get but its worth it.
:beer:


----------

